# Vag com / vcds



## Wozski

Anyone have one to sort some codes out for me and to code a part?
Cheers

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## macc70

where are U


----------



## JB052

There are quite a few people on eBay, who offer to clear codes and enable hidden features. I found one about 20 miles from me, very quick and easy.


----------



## J306TD

I have carista that is good for vag codes and coding. Where are you?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## d4dek

I have vcds/vag com cable for sale its like new if you are interested .


----------



## Peirre

I have a genuine VCDS cable/software
But I’m probably too far away in Yorkshire


----------



## nukeboy

Where are you


----------



## wax-planet

Nadeem does it, hes over Manchester way. He sorted a few things on mine a few weeks ago.


----------



## H-M3

d4dek said:


> I have vcds/vag com cable for sale its like new if you are interested .


Is this the multiple use one or limited vin?


----------



## Disco Smudge

d4dek said:


> I have vcds/vag com cable for sale its like new if you are interested .


Any more details?


----------



## d4dek

It's a hex-can multiple use cable . Cable looks like new not been used very much.


----------



## H-M3

d4dek said:


> It's a hex-can multiple use cable . Cable looks like new not been used very much.


Pm me if you want


----------



## Disco Smudge

Same here if no interest from above


----------



## macc70

Wozski said:


> Anyone have one to sort some codes out for me and to code a part?
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Did you get sorted with this😊


----------



## H-M3

d4dek said:


> It's a hex-can multiple use cable . Cable looks like new not been used very much.


Your pm not working buddy


----------



## d4dek

New pm sent


----------



## H-M3

d4dek said:


> New pm sent


No pm sent plus cannot send you any as your inbox does not accept pm?


----------



## Wozski

apologies people ive not been getting alerts!
Ive narrowed the problem down - i need someone who had ODIS . I need to unlock component protection.....south wales any help greatly appreciated


----------

